# 2010 VFAA State 3D Championship



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Augusta Archers Of Staunton Va. will be hosting the 2010 VFAA State 3D Championship on July 31, August 1st 2010
40 Targets , 20 Marked - 20 unmarked 
Shotgun Start 2 Rounds Each Day 
1st rd 9:00 am 
2nd rd 1:30 pm
you must be a NFFA member to shoot for state championship
Out of state shooters welcome 
you can pre-register at http://www.augustaarchersva.com
or register at club day Friday July 30th from 5:00 pm to 8:00 pm 
and day of shoot 8-9 am 
for additional info contact 
Dennis Wilfong 540-849-8351


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Va3dshooter said:


> Augusta Archers Of Staunton Va. will be hosting the 2010 VFAA State 3D Championship on July 31, August 1st 2010
> 40 Targets , 20 Marked - 20 unmarked
> Shotgun Start 2 Rounds Each Day
> 1st rd 9:00 am
> ...


Is this separate from the one Marcy is holding at Coyote Creek on the 17th of July?


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Ya Bob Marcy is hosting the ASA state this is the VFAA state shoot .The only bad thing about it is you have to be a VFAA member to shoot it .
Both shoots should be GREAT .I wish everyone luck .


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:wink: Imagine that! I'll plan to be there. 

I'm really glad you guys have your place back on track. Augusta Archers has all the facilities to be a great place to shoot every type of archery game. Though I'm not overly fond of the screen back stops used on the practice and indoor bales. But that's being picky on my part.

 I bet you guys will be hosting VFAA and NFAA indoor and outdoor states as well as mids in the very near future........ I noticed all the work that had been done on the field course when I shot the R-100. 

For those that aren't aware Augusta Archers was for many decades and appears will be again a premier archery club in Virginia. They have the grounds for 3 field courses which means they can set a variety of 3D courses. They also have a camping area as well as a full service club house with a nice indoor range. I can't remember how many lanes but it is a lot. 16? 18? 20?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

John-in-VA said:


> Ya Bob Marcy is hosting the ASA state this is the VFAA state shoot .The only bad thing about it is you have to be a VFAA member to shoot it .
> Both shoots should be GREAT .I wish everyone luck .


If you are a NFAA member, you're automatically a VFAA member if you're a VA resident. 

Does anyone know how the NFAA values the scoring rings? I can't seem to find anything on that.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> :wink: Imagine that! I'll plan to be there.
> 
> Though I'm not overly fond of the screen back stops used on the practice and indoor bales. But that's being picky on my part.


pic,pic,pic,pic,pic! Geeezee! You're not old enough to be a cranky old geezer.:wink:


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for Everything being said about Augusta Archers , The scoreing for the VFAA 3D Will be center 12 ,10,8,5 and 14's will not be in play , addressing the screen back Buts on practice ranges were are looking and acquireing some "rolled Mats " ( target butts) but to be truthly they're probally going to stay on the on the short range area becuase of the speed of the new bows, but were looking into it .
We might as well come out and list the shoots for next year ,It's going to be a big year at Augusta Next year :jaw: just got a pm Wanting to know about the Rhinehart 100 for next at this point it's not offical :zip: check our web site fo current changes . 
Next Year Augusta Archer Will Host the NFAA Mid Atlantic Indoor sectional Championship, The MId Atlantic Outdoor Field Champion ship and the Mid Atlantic 3d Championship. And a few more state Championships are being bid on as we speak. 
Please contact us at web site for any additional info.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Va3dshooter said:


> Thanks for Everything being said about Augusta Archers , The scoreing for the VFAA 3D Will be center 12 ,10,8,5 and 14's will not be in play , addressing the screen back Buts on practice ranges were are looking and acquireing some "rolled Mats " ( target butts) but to be truthly they're probally going to stay on the on the short range area becuase of the speed of the new bows, but were looking into it .
> We might as well come out and list the shoots for next year ,It's going to be a big year at Augusta Next year :jaw: just got a pm Wanting to know about the Rhinehart 100 for next at this point it's not offical :zip: check our web site fo current changes .
> Next Year Augusta Archer Will Host the NFAA Mid Atlantic Indoor sectional Championship, The MId Atlantic Outdoor Field Champion ship and the Mid Atlantic 3d Championship. And a few more state Championships are being bid on as we speak.
> Please contact us at web site for any additional info.


Awesome Dennis. Give your self a raise!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Va3dshooter said:


> Thanks for Everything being said about Augusta Archers , The scoreing for the VFAA 3D Will be center 12 ,10,8,5 and 14's will not be in play , addressing the screen back Buts on practice ranges were are looking and acquireing some "rolled Mats " ( target butts) but to be truthly they're probally going to stay on the on the short range area becuase of the speed of the new bows, but were looking into it .
> We might as well come out and list the shoots for next year ,It's going to be a big year at Augusta Next year :jaw: just got a pm Wanting to know about the Rhinehart 100 for next at this point it's not offical :zip: check our web site fo current changes .
> Next Year Augusta Archer Will Host the NFAA Mid Atlantic Indoor sectional Championship, The MId Atlantic Outdoor Field Champion ship and the Mid Atlantic 3d Championship. And a few more state Championships are being bid on as we speak.
> Please contact us at web site for any additional info.


sounds great.......  big surprise

:idea1: Since neither the VBA nor the VFAA has a big turn out for their state 3D championship it simply makes sense for Augusta Archers to hold both tournaments at the same time.  I wonder if anyone has thought of that? It has my positive vote......

How about a game consisting of 14 field targets and 20 3D targets? ....... Damn foam for brains guys probably won't go for it. Especially those not shooting "Open" gear.


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> sounds great.......  big surprise
> 
> :idea1: Since neither the VBA nor the VFAA has a big turn out for their state 3D championship it simply makes sense for Augusta Archers to hold both tournaments at the same time.  I wonder if anyone has thought of that? It has my positive vote......
> 
> How about a game consisting of 14 field targets and 20 3D targets? ....... Damn foam for brains guys probably won't go for it. Especially those not shooting "Open" gear.


The St Jude shoot benefit the July 10th and 11th is the the field and 3d shoot this great cause , they're will door prizes silent auction Fishing trips taxidermist donations , hopefully see at the Augusta Archers Location for this shoot .


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Thank for all the compliants and pms on Augusta Archers,and had some questons about the St. Jude shoot So I'll make another post Just for that .

Also I was to post Augusta's web site info it's 
http://www.augustaarchersva.com


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Va3dshooter said:


> Thank for all the compliments and pms on Augusta Archers,and had some questons about the St. Jude shoot So I'll make another post Just for that .
> 
> Also I was asked to post Augusta's web site info it's
> http://www.augustaarchersva.com


Sorry about my spelling its awfull today


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Shoot flyer is the VFAA Web site http://vfaa.org


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Now That St. Judes is over We'd like to thank everyone that came , were starting to concentrate on the state VFAA 3d , If you'd like to preregister please do so on our web site , or you may register on site .
We've been asked if thers any chance of a total Known distance Class , I was told if there was enough Interest that it would be considered , if your intersted please contact me by p/m so we can something started.


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

There will be a known class , Pm me for more info 
you can shoot both rounds in 1 day 
Look forward to seeing everyone


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I still expect to be there.


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

What are the classes like for this shoot??


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Should be ALL NFAA classes.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Non-members are welcome to shoot but they will not be competing in the VFAA Championship.

Augusta has great facilities and the terrain to set challenging courses. Anyone thinking they may like to shoot indoor spot competition this winter now would be a great time to join the VFAA/NFAA. You can compete in the 3D Championship and you'll be eligible to compete in the VFAA Indoor State and NFAA Sectional (Mid-Atlantic Region) Championships. If you are feeling really froggy come March 2011 then head to Louisville, KY for the National Indoor Championship. 

You can join the VFAA/NFAA when you register for the VFAA 3D Championship.

- the speed limit is 300 fps (+3%).
- A lens is not allowed in Bow Hunter Freestyle. Long back bars _are_ allowed. Other than that it's pretty much like the ASA Hunter Class.
- Senior divisions are 55+ 
- Master Seniors are 65+

If there are any questions throw them out here.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Non-members are welcome to shoot but they will not be competing in the VFAA Championship.
> 
> Augusta has great facilities and the terrain to set challenging courses. Anyone thinking they may like to shoot indoor spot competition this winter now would be a great time to join the VFAA/NFAA. You can compete in the 3D Championship and you'll be eligible to compete in the VFAA Indoor State and NFAA Sectional (Mid-Atlantic Region) Championships. If you are feeling really froggy come March 2011 then head to Louisville, KY for the National Indoor Championship.
> 
> ...


Question: 
When is O'Bama's term up?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Question:
> When is O'Bama's term up?


Not soon enough!!!!!!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Not soon enough!!!!!!!


:violin::Cry::doh:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

To clear up any confusion on this.

VFAA welcomes any NFAA competitive member from any state to compete in all state championship tournaments.


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

all pms returned , feel free to ask any questons


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Seems like theres not going to be a x-bow class 
Sorry


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

what does someone from out of state have to do to be able to shoot for awards?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

FS560 said:


> To clear up any confusion on this.
> 
> VFAA welcomes any NFAA competitive member from any state to compete in all state championship tournaments.





treeman65 said:


> what does someone from out of state have to do to be able to shoot for awards?


James, I believe from Jim's statement all you have to be is an NFAA member and you can "compete" for the awards. I'll double check........


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

As I take it , All NFAA members are elligable from other states for awards as along they are NFAA members .


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Va3dshooter said:


> As I take it , All NFAA members are elligable from other states for awards as along they are NFAA members .


Absolutely.

It would be nice if some CaroWhiners, Fairylanders and Wannabe Virginians came for a beat down, I mean archery lesson. I take no great personal pleasure in "b slapping" visitors but I do enjoy being a part of "Team Virginia" collectively teaching archers from other states how it's done. It's all about "Archers helping Archers". Part of being a Virginia Gentleman is giving "lessons" to the 'Whiners, Fairys and Wannabes that are man enough to stand up and learn something. Because we are Virginia Gentlemen we don't charge for these "lessons"! 

Archery is a mental game. A big part is the ability to stay on autopilot through an entire tournament. In brief, the 'Whiners, Fairys and Wannbes will be mentally tougher, when or rather if they recover, after suffering the humiliating beat down Team Virginia applies.......... Team Virginia, archers helping archers! 

It's highly recommended CaroWhiners, Fairylanders and Wannabe Virginians bring thick soft pillows to sit on for the ride home. Tylenol is a good idea and you should also have a sleep aid available for when you get home in case the nightmares render you more useless than normal.

:wink: *Come and Get You Some....... *if you can!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> It would be nice if some CaroWhiners, Fairylanders and Wannabe Virginians came for a beat down, I mean archery lesson. I take no great personal pleasure in "b slapping" visitors but I do enjoy being a part of "Team Virginia" collectively teaching archers from other states how it's done. It's all about "Archers helping Archers". Part of being a Virginia Gentleman is giving "lessons" to the 'Whiners, Fairys and Wannabes that are man enough to stand up and learn something. Because we are Virginia Gentlemen we don't charge for these "lessons"!
> 
> ...


boy you are aweful jumpy for someone with the we man syndrome.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> boy you are aweful jumpy for someone with the we man syndrome.


No syndrome here....... Classic CaroWhina response though!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Va3dshooter said:


> There will be a known class , Pm me for more info
> you can shoot both rounds in 1 day
> Look forward to seeing everyone


If you have to shoot the 40 in 1 day, will that require shooting AM & PM flights? Or does that mean you can shoot all 40 in the AM or PM ?


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

you will have 2 shoot both flites


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Va3dshooter said:


> you will have 2 shoot both flites


Thank you, I guess it will be an all day Sunday shoot for me. :rip::rip::doh:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I think I'm going to do it all Saturday..............


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Look forward to seeing everyone


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

We will Be haveing a Benefit dinner , for 1 of our members, That recently had a residental fire and lost quit bit it'll be for donatons start roughly around 5-5:30 at the club house saturday evening , everyones invited .If your interested please let us know so we know how much to prepare.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll see you guys tomorrow morning.


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

all pms returned , sorry been at the range all day setting targets look forward to seeing everyone tommorow .


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Fish fry was a huge success. The Cooks did a great job.


----------

